# Centereach, NY - For sale- plow. Long island, NY



## LIsnow15 (Jan 8, 2016)

Used plow, in good shape with rubber cutting edge. One piston need a new fitting but otherwise works perfect. Need gone asap. $400 or best offer. Can deliver locally


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What is it?


----------



## LIsnow15 (Jan 8, 2016)

To be honest I'm not sure. My old meyers took a crap and the guys I was working with gave me this to replace it. It's pretty heavy, wasnt able to move this around like the meyers. Any spot to look for identifying marks?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

LIsnow15 said:


> To be honest I'm not sure. My old meyers took a crap and the guys I was working with gave me this to replace it. It's pretty heavy, wasnt able to move this around like the meyers. Any spot to look for identifying marks?


It's a Diamond

Cant see enough to tell if it's a conventional or not


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm gunna say fisher


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

dieselss said:


> I'm gunna say fisher


Diamond shows and E47 pump


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh that’s a fisher speed caster blade. With a Meyer old school behind the bumper head gear. It’s a mix and match of parts!


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

The old school first generation diamonds had a different a frame with reinforced frame to the top of the plow blade moldboard. It also had different trip springs setup


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Darn it - I was wrong - @dieselss and @fireside are right

I saw the Meyer shoes and powerpack and jumped to conclusions. Fireside is right that the trip springs are definitely Fisher


----------



## LIsnow15 (Jan 8, 2016)

The feet were leftovers from the meyers plow that broke.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

LIsnow15 said:


> The feet were leftovers from the meyers plow that broke.


Those are a totally different style than the Fisher and will likely cause problems if the blade was to try and trip.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> Darn it - I was wrong - @dieselss and @fireside are right
> 
> I saw the Meyer shoes and powerpack and jumped to conclusions. Fireside is right that the trip springs are definitely Fisher


Nanner nanner.........


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

We had a first generation diamond plow. I hated that thing cutting edge was to forward so when you hit something oh my god it was bad! Plus the pump was so slow.


----------



## LIsnow15 (Jan 8, 2016)

So anyone interested? Lol. I need this gone by end of the month


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

More information might help - like, does the pump work? By the looks of the moldboard, it's worth about whatever it's scrap steel value is, so the hydraulics are probably the most valuable part there.


----------



## LIsnow15 (Jan 8, 2016)

Was only listing the plow itself, but the pump should still work. i drained all the fluid and havent used it since last year. Selling the truck and the guy doesnt want the plow. If nobody wants it by end of the month it will be dropped at the scrap yard. Figured it would be a good backup for somebody.


----------

